# question bout my inverts



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

ok i have 4 bamboo shrimp and 2 female fiddlers...im thinking bout ordering like 6 freshwater clams ...will they help out at all...get more get less??? :help:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well clams do help a little by filtering the water of some nutrients and nitrates and stuff but if you want my opinion, they aren't really needed.

The only thing that I really see that they are good for is stirring the sand a bit, even wiith that it's not much.

I'd say skip the clams, don't doa whole lot and you can't even really get a good look at them since they are always buried.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

The crabs don't bother the shrimp?


Kim


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

i would think the shrimp would become snacks for the crabs...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the less clams the better if you have any fish in the same tank. In the chance that the clams breed(this risk increases with higher numbers of clams) their young begin their lives as parasites. These parasites connect to fishs' gills and cause damage and even death.


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

ok well ill pass on the clams then...also my crabs are female fiddlers...small claws and i hvae prolly some of the largest bamboos out there easily 3-3.5 for all 4 of them


----------

